# Hi - new joiner looking for help deciding



## tribalmonkey14 (Aug 16, 2021)

Hi everyone!

Disclaimer that I know shit all about cars, this forum looks very helpful and everyone seems willing to share knowledge. I'm hoping to up my own knowledge before my purchase. Nice to meet you all!

I have been driving my mum's old (2007) renault scenic for a long time trying to save money for a house (I'm 26) and I think I now deserve a nice lil car for myself and something about the TT/TTS/TTRS has drawn me in. I'm looking to buy one around november/decemeber time after my mortgage goes through (fingers crossed)!

Boyfriend has been suggesting I get an audi a5 for the same price (which would be a newer car) and has been trying to sell the self parking feature among other things, as well as bmw 2/3/4 series - but the TT has drawn me in and I really want one.

I'm looking to spend about 15k but can go to 17k, some advice on which model variant to go for would be very helpful and what to look out for when purchasing mk2 (potentially mk1 if an RS due to price range). Bearing in mind I don't know much about cars I need to consider the maintenance aspect (as I may not be able to handle proper care for an older car).

If the car I get doesn't come with the following I will look to change these:
- I love the honeycomb mesh grill on the RS so regardless of which car I get I will get this fitted
- Rear parking cameras
- Apple carplay (not in the cockpit but in the centre console where the radio usually is so that passenger has access)
- wrap callipers (colour TBD depending on colour of the body)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome what sort of money are you looking to spend ?


----------



## tribalmonkey14 (Aug 16, 2021)

Do you mean additionally? I think about 2k without the calipers


----------

